# Last Day of my old life



## Guru Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

This is the last evening of my old life. I'm moving to a new city and starting a new job. I've had similar 'last days' a few years back, only then It was a  temporary thing. This time, I'm not coming back - apart from visits to the former family.
I'm not useually one to mark dates or do stuff like "this is the day everything changed," but... well, Because.
The transition into my new life will be gradual, my stuff is still with my former family and will remain there until I find a permanent cave in the new town.

Leaving the 'old life' behind has been a longish process and it will continue in small steps. It's a matter of disentangling ties that have lost their reason years ago. I'm glad to say, all parties involved in this process are on friendly speaking terms.

Not sure why I feel like posting this here, maybe simply because you guys are one big part of both my old and definitely my new life 

On to greatness!


----------



## Ireth (Sep 27, 2013)

Best of luck, Coyote!


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, good luck to you! Make sure to come around here when you get settled.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Sep 27, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> Yes, good luck to you! Make sure to come around here when you get settled.


I sure will, Phill 

It's likely I might not have private internet at my new cave in the first week or so, so don't worry if you all don't hear from me


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 1, 2013)

Okay! I'm in my new cave, first day or work behind me, and have not been run over by a bus!
My old life is not all left behing, at least not financially, and my new life hasn't yet given me new money. One though month ahead, then all will be good.
Internet in my cave is currently not the best, but basic, enough for email and such. A lot of things need getting organized still, but that's what first months in new lives are for, methinks.
Thursday will be a holiday, so one more day to just arrive here fully and settle in. Still need to do my first real grocery hunt 

So, all is well in Coyote Land  I miss writing, but might get to that this weekend. What else do I have to do


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, kinda settling in... in the sense that I got my first shopping trip done. Remember, I'm about as blind as a mole, so those kind of things are a real challenge to be overcome when you do them alone. Which is the whole point, self-sufficiency. 

What I haven't really gotten sorted just yet is my writing setup. The place I am renting is one of those temporal ones, fully furnished, menat for visiting salesmen and people who need a place for a few months. Which kind of describes me, only I intend to settle in this town and especially keep my job 
So settling in too much in THIS place is not such a good idea. Plus it's right in the center of a pedestrian shopping area, although actually rather quiet - I'm on the third floor, above all the chaos.
I do miss my iMac, which has a fully working keyboard... my trusty old MacBook sometimes decides I don't need any Ps in my texts and refuses to type them. I have an external USB keyboard, but that's just not the thing on a laptop, especially if your cellular surf-stick is so wide, you can't plug in any other USB devices at the same time.

I've actually started to analyse my little adventure along the lines of the Hero's Journey... seems I reached the Road of Trials.


----------

